
Sort by Controversial (2018) - tosh
https://web.archive.org/web/20200121045328/https:/slatestarcodex.com/2018/10/30/sort-by-controversial/
======
tosh
reading the article made me realize that the combination of dang + the
heuristic of “article w/ way more comments than upvotes: might be extra
flame-y” is an effective counter-measure

other platforms have much more trouble with this phenomenon

------
just-juan-post
These days it's the only way to read Reddit.

